#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      ..

## Mohamed

..   
    *27 / 02 / 2011*
*  :*
*              ..                                         .*
** 
*       -    -            ..             ..               ..            .*
*            ..                       ..            .*
*    :*
*                          ..                         :*
*                                                                                                                 ..*
*           :                                         .*
*     :                                                                                    !!*
*                                 ..      .*
*                             :                                                  * 
*                                           ..                       ..*
*                                                                      ...      ..*
*                                    :*
*1.                                                                               ..        .*
*2.                                                                           ..                              .*
*3.      ..                                                         .*
*4.                                                             .*
*5.                                  .*
*6.                                                        .*


*7.                                                                            .*
*8.                                                                .*
*9.                                        -      -        ..                            "      " .*
*10.                                              : "  "                                                 .*
*11.           -   -                                                   ..         ..          .*
*         ..                 ..* 
*   ..          ..                 ..          ..       ..  * 


See More:     ..

----------


## Mohamed

*                                                  .*



*                            ɡ                           .*



*            -       -         :*

*:           Ѻ    ǡ       .*



*:            ݡ   .*



*:     ɡ       ɺ      "   ".*



*:                ڡ                                       ѡ                          ɡ     ѡ            !.*



*         ڡ              ɺ           ѡ                !            Ǻ      ǡ                                        ڡ      ɡ                  ɡ      .*


*  ɡ              ... *

----------

